# Audiovox drop down monitor tv



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I was looking at this model TV for our outback and I wanted to see what you all think. It is a Audiovox Model VE1040 under counter TV. Some of the features are:
10.4 tfd drop down swivel color monitor
LCD clock
AM/FM sterio with exteral speaker outputs
built in DVD player
built in hands free telephone
125 cable ready TV tuner
plays CD, CD-R, CD-RW, MP3, DVD
Remote controll

I was looking at upgrading our cheap clock radio and adding a TV. This is nice and is low profile, light wieght and comes in white. The unit cost is kind of steep at around $450 dollars. Do you guys think it is worth it?? kirk


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Kirk,

Is this the one

If this is the type, looks really nice. The price depends on how much you would use it. I personally go camping with no TV so we can get away from it all. When the day comes where we travel more then maybe I would get one and consider this style for its compactness, space saving cool design.

Add up the cost for a new stereo, clock, dvd player and TV, this is probably a better deal being in one unit.

For me it would be use versus cost. If you will use it then go for it and let us know how it works.

It's only money, can't take it with you , as my wife says.

Go for it!!!!

Kevin


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Looks like a cool unit. Where did you find it for $450.00?


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Guy's, Yes that is the unit. Sorry but I looked at so may different option on the internet that I got the price wrong, it should be $575.00. 
This whole thing started looking for a replacement for the clock radio. I found several made by sony ranging from $99.00-149.00. The nice thing is that they have sterio output and they are low profile but I could I could not tell if they have external audio outputs for speakers, oh well. 
The other thing I was looking at is drop down TV/monitors the type for cars and a seperate dvd player and am/fm car sterio. I like the idea of a drop down to save space and storage when not in use. Still looking at the options, Kirk


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Kirk just my thoughts. I was looking at drop down for our Av. But for the pricing and the limited use we finally figured we'd put the money into a laptop. My wife got a 17" wide screen. The nice thing is that it can be used in the camper, the truck a hotel room, any place we need it. Plus it gives my wife a computer too. Just a thought for you to consider.

PS, we have a Sony under counter CD/Radio in our kitchen, its a great one. Don't bother with the GE and off brands, sound wise they 'suck' by comparison.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Great minds think alike. How big is the screen? The best I found was 7.5".

I have also been looking for a used laptop with a dvd player as another option.

Still bouncing between the 2 ideas.

Thor


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

I purchased a 13" LCD TV and mounted it on an LCD cabinet mount that enables us to pivot and move the TV where we can see it from the Kitchen, dining table, sofa or the queen bed. We are using the TV spot in the Cabinet as the location for the Sat receiver, DVD Player and Game System.

I agree that camping should not center around TVand we do go camping to get away from the TV. But having these toys allows us to go camping even if it is not very pleasant outside. We have a standing rule that we do not watch TV or Play Video Games unless it is raining or within 2 hours of lights out.

The Sat is great for those trips that you take and still want to keep up with the weather reports and news flashes. Plus my wife likes to watch TV before she goes to sleep. With TIVo we are able to record movies at home and watch them in the Outback.

I am a electronic nut so I will probably add some type of surrond sound as well. The factory stereo is so bad that it has to go. How hard are the wires to run since the factory did not install stereo?


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Thor it is a 10 inch screen. I have found flip down 10-14 inch screens on e-bay for around $300 but no TV tuner. This maybe ok because we would only use it to watch dvd's when the weather changes. The thing I have against going this way is I will need to buy a:
dvd player(12volt) $100
car sterio (12volt) $100
monitor (12volt) $300
wood box 
to mount $50
total $550

These are all ballpark numbers but it can add up quick. So like you I am still looking for a less expensive way to go. Unfortunatly the 25rss does not have a cubby hole to put a standard TV into. The spot they gave is inconveint because you have to move the TV every time you close the rear slider. Kirk


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Our solution is a 15" LCD flat screen TV on a stand, a Panasonic COSTCO special with a $30.00 rebate. I put a VCR/DVD/CD combo player in the open shelf under the TV cabinet. I cut a small hole in the rear of the top shelf, put in a grommet and routed the wires for a very clean installation.

The TV can be moved around for viewing from different angles and because is is so thin it can be set to the rear of the shelf and the counter extension raised. My wife made a heavy duty cover that fits over the screen to protect the unit when it is not in use.

For travel, the TV disconnects quickly and rides in the rear slide, the VCR/DVD player stays in place with all the connections in place.

I also would like to replace the el-cheapo radio, we are still looking at what is available in the 12v undercounter mount market. If anybody finds something good please let me know.

Thanks,

Tom sunny


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Kirk,

In looking for the replacement for the cheapo factory radio, I came to the conclusion that the unit you found was the ideal replacement (although to expensive for my current "trailer budget"). The only downside I could think of was that you couldn't run it with just 12V like you can the current radio. I suppose that could be solved with a small inverter mounted in the cabinet though...

Chet.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Sony has a nice under mount cd/mp3 am/fm unit. Unfortunately it is only 120v. a small inverted for $40-$60 should do it. Again total cost is $200. I am leaning towards the flip down audiovox model. The plan is to buy while travelling in the States. (only 2 weeks to go until the big camp out







)

I do have some questions. The external speakers will allow the use of the ceiling speakers (factory ones have to go) and with after market speakers the sound should be pretty good. The questionis how do you get the tv signal to the unit. My TT has the cable right by the flip up table top. Does any know where the tv cable runs through the TT? Hopefully it is in the same channel as all other wires that feed the radio. If that is the case the audiovox is the way to go.

Thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Just came across an Audiovox VE-1020 unit for $300. Does anyone know the dimensions? Will it fit under the cabinet ok? I found all kinds of specs but no physical dimensions.

Thor


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Thor, Thats a great price. Do they have any more. You can find all the info you need at: "audiovox.com" then" find product" then "home" then "home audio/video" then "undercabnet TV". You can take it from there and look at the spec and the manual. The dimensions are W=13 3/4 D=10.2 H=1.85 with screen up, I guess you add 1.85 +10.2(screendown) =12" swing for TV screen down. It should fit, if your's is like mine next to the sink under the cabnet and actually be more streamline. Again do they have anymore? Kirk


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Kirk

Thanks for the info. Went to buy the TV and it was sold already. The place that has them is just outside T.O. They are an electronic dist. I got my name on the next one that comes in. They get them every month or so. They also had a RCA model but the screen was 5.6" (the price was right $199.)

I will e-mail you when I get a call.

Thor


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Great price! Do they do mail order? I would love to get one for $300.00.

Let me know also.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't know if they mail order (Very small family run business). When I get a call, I will post and buy as many as required. Many get a better price with volume???

Thor


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Thor, I just got back from a BSA summer camp with 12 boys, a week long adventure. I would be interested in buying the audiovox at that price. Let me know when you get more info. Kirk


----------

